# new male mice



## Amy (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all, I picked up my little male mice today. 
Here is a picture of Prince Harry. He's so friendly and has lovely colouring. He is mainly black and white but has a tan patch (in pic) under his mouth and a slight tan towards his rear. He's a little scruffy and his teeth are poor but with some care I hope he'll be ok.










I'll post a picture of the other male, Price William later on. Has similar colouring but his patches are more brown than black and has no tan on him.
They are brothers so I guess they both have some tan in them from somewhere.

I'm intending to breed the healthier Prince William with my pet mouse Scratchy...

Amy


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

he is cute, great names!


----------

